# bringing a new 4 year old whether in with my 10 month olds



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Any advice or experience with this would be appreciated.

Have not yet made the finale decision on this, my concern is that they all will work it out and that my younger whether will not in too much trouble...he sure likes to boss his sister around.

thanks


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is my experience, and I am new to goats so take it for what it is worth. 

I had two bottle babies, and the first time I put them into pasture (they were about 4 ish months old, I forget) and one headbutted my older (10 ish month) old, it broke the babies horn and gave him a skull fracture. Multiple vet visits and hundreds of dollars later he was emergently dehorned as the bleeding was uncontrollable when he bumped the broken horn base. Sooooo, with that being said, my other little guy did just fine, he realized he was alot smaller and would back off when a bigger goat approached. I have since got rid of the older ones and replaced them with two 4 yr old VERY big wethers. So my two little guys live with them and realize where they rank in their little goat world and don't mess with the big guys. When the big guys approach, the little ones run aside. I think they have worked it out; it is not without the occasional toss around when one of the little guys gets cocky. 

The biggest thing that i think helps them out is I put 5 piles of hay for 4 goats in a great big circle, so everyone has a pile and the big guys get tired of running pile to pile and eventually stay put. The only other dilemma that I have not solved with having a mixed herd is that the little guys get grain and the big ones don't. I end up pulling the little ones out of the pasture to get their ration of grain, which works but is inconvenient.

So I guess what it boils down to is that you can mix them, and they will either work it out or there will be carnage...I know that is not the answer you probably wanted; it was really hard for me to watch them pummel each other but everyone learned their place eventually and occasionally gets *reminded* with a head butt to the ribs. Just make sure everyone has lots of room to get away from each other.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I brought in a 6 month old. 
I kept him in a separate pen next to the other larger goat.
Then I would take them for walks.
And supervised the head butting. Not allowing it
to escalate. squirt bottle required and maybe a staff.
Then when I felt more comfortable with how
they were doing I put them together. If things
escalated. I separated them again.

This way they were able to establish the pecking order 
on neutral ground on the walks.

Also you put in a larger goat. You will want a creep feeder area where
they can get to food. The larger goat can accually guard the
food not allowing the others near it.


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes I can see what you are saying, the plan is to put the new old goat in a pasture by himself next to the young goats and he will have a separate sleeping area too (the covered goat trailer) at first. I have permanent high lines around the property which I no longer use for the young goats and I plan on at first using them for the older goat and let the young ones run free around him.
On the trail my young guys are great (staying close and behind me) and the plan there is to keep the new goat on a lead at first.
Thanks for the advice and if anyone else has any ideas or experience I very much like to hear the stories.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Well Dance my new 4 year old whether seems perfect.
Yesterday he rode for 3 hours in my new special goat trailer (has a 3 foot separated section where the goats can see each other but not be together) and was totally calm.
Mom and I watched from the window of the restaurant as passerby's looked in the windows of the trailer at the 2 "normal" size goats and the giant goat Dance.
This morning I sneaked down through the trees to observe them and saw all the goats calmly next to each other with just the fence separating them.
Apparently the young goats want to be near Dance.
Today's plan is to high line Dance and let Cracker and Cheese hang around lose and see what happens.
Then the day after I will start his PT training with a light pack that will eventually carry almost all my stuff...backpacking this year is going to be a lot easier on my back.


----------

